# Beginner's Algae Question



## Sherri W (May 8, 2006)

Is it normal to have tiny patches of all different types of algae in an established tank? My tank has been up about four months (20 gal/low light/low tech). I’ve been battling the brown dust algae for a while now with moderate success. Lately I’ve noticed that I can find little patches of all kinds of algae if I look hard. They don’t seem to grow or really even spread, but they are definitely there. Should I panic? Is this the calm before the storm?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

At 4 months your tank is still not established. It takes closer to a years time to get a well established tank. Some algae is normal even in a well established tank. As long as it does not get out of control I would not worry about it. Make sure that you are consistent with your lightning, C02 (30ppm), ferts (10ppm N03/1ppm P04) and tank maintainance. Adding a variety of algae eaters will also help keep the algae under control.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

One advantage of low light tanks is the slow speed at which things like algae grow. If I were you I would try to figure out what each of those various algae is, then research to see if there is something you should do to make it harder on that particular type. It can be very hard to identify types of algae, but if you can post pictures of any of them you might get a lot of help here. You probably have time to decide what to do, then get the stuff to do it, all before the algae gets out of control. Those of us with high light tanks see a spot one day and two days later the stuff is all over everything!!


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

I would refer to the word 'balanced' instead of 'established' when it comes to algea. Either young or old tank, both doesn't make to much difference if something regarding to the balance is overlooked. This balance for the macro/micro nutrients, light, co2, water quality and amount and species of plants is equaly important for both low or high tech tanks.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

yildirim said:


> I would refer to the word 'balanced' instead of 'established' when it comes to algea. Either young or old tank, both doesn't make to much difference if something regarding to the balance is overlooked. This balance for the macro/micro nutrients, light, co2, water quality and amount and species of plants is equaly important for both low or high tech tanks.


I agree with this. Nobody should just accept algae simply because their tank is new. My tank has been up for about six months. It was basically algae free after three months by following a modified version of EI and by using Flourish excel for a brief time to beat back the algae. Once I destroyed the algae and made sure the plants had plenty of everything they needed, they boomed and the algae hasn't been back since.


----------

